# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  مشتاقين للاردن واهلها........

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم.......

شو اخبار الاردن والجو

والناس وفراط الزيتون والله زمان عن الزيتون


 :Eh S(2): 

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقين للاردن واهلها

لا تنسونا بدعواتكم

الظروف اجبرتنا عالغربه

الله يحفظ الاردن ويديم جلالة سيدنا

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## xblack

*من ناحية الجو ولا احلى من هيك بعني كل الفصول بتشوفها الا الربيع.....

ومن ناحية الزيتون هيها كابسه وما تركنا زتونه الا حتيناها وخير مثل كل سنه انشالله....

والناس.... خليها على الله ...


تشناقلك العافيه يا عجلوني وانشالله ربنا بوفقك وبوفق كل المغتربين والبعاد عنا وعن الي بيحبوهم....*

----------


## ajluni top

تسلم يا الغالي

مش تبيع الزيتات

سلم عالمنسف :Eh S(8):

----------

